# furnace filter



## dmike25 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hello! I'm wondering what would be the best filter to use on my forced air gas heating system. 100 yr. old house, 800 sq. ft., 10' high ceilings, wood floors, and a 100 pound Golden Retriever who sheds year round. He also carries in a lot of dirt. The furnace is a 1980 Carrier 95,000 BTU updraft. Thanx, Mike


----------



## Daryl (Dec 25, 2006)

With a constant source of particulates being carried in with the pet, I would suggest purchasing a cleanable furnace filter and vacuuming / washing it at least every two months. If you find there is a large accumilation of animal fur when you perform the cleaning you might want to consider incorporating  good duct cleaning program into your home maintenance scheduled every three to five years. You can get a good feel of how much material is being pulled into the venitng system by removing the cold air return covers near floor level and seeing what is in the duct. This is what is being drawn back to the furnace. A good weekly sweeping of the floor coverings throughout the home will help control the dander, fur and any other contaminates that enter the dwelling by people or pets. Constant routine cleaning is the key to controlling situation. Age or type of furnace /home makes no difference if it is performing properly.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 26, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum DMike:
I recommend the AprilAire Space-Guard filter which is a large 4" deep fan-fold paper filter. It offers an extremely large filter area and filters down to micron sized particles. Space-Guard comes as a side mounted, slide out filter or as a filter grille. It is the filter I use in my home and I wouldn't be without it.
Here's wishing you a  Happy and Prosperous New Year!
Glenn


----------

